# Finally! Broke in the camper.



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

The wife and I decided to purchase a small trailer after tent camping the past few years. The breaking point was July 4th weekend this year with mid to upper 80 night temps, humidity around 90% and with unexpected rain showers waking us up in the middle of the night because of no rain cover; when the forecast predicted only 10% chance.  This didn't make for happy campers. 

As soon as we got back home we purchased our Runaway Camper. The past couple of months have been busy but we were finally able to try it out last weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it. There was even a early morning rain shower and we didn't get wet. :biggrin: Being our first trip we learned that we need to add a few things but nothing major. We already have our next trip planned for October.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My wife and i breaking in our camper cant be discussed on a public forum....

Congrats.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

I've been looking at these campers. Glad y'all like it. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## basicfish (Feb 23, 2008)

*Runaway Campers*

I have looked at them too. They are a great value., and it will fit in the garage. Not everyone wants a 3 axle toy hauler. Mine is a RTT.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

sgrem said:


> My wife and i breaking in our camper cant be discussed on a public forum....
> 
> Congrats.


cool rig, however, what he said is the way i remember "breaking in the camper"


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Curtains will be our next addition to the trailer to help keep the sunlight out.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Whew...I thought this was going to be an X rated thread based on the title...At least that's how we broke in our first pop-up (pun intended)..


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

That tent on top of the trailer looks cool. A friend in the UK went 4-wheeling in his SUV with a guide in Morocco and slept in a similar tent on top of his SUV. The guides vehicle had a similar utility trailer and he had a tent for the top similar to that rig.

SG2


----------

